# Routing plywood



## gerwally (Nov 18, 2008)

New here and somewhat new to routing. I have a similar question to one I see concerning MDF. I intend to build a cabinet out of 3/4" birch plywood and was wondering if there is any problem in routing rabbets for the back of the cabinet. Is there the same problem with plywood as others have stated with MDF?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Gerald.


----------

